# Dow Great stuff leaking issues.



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

unlike the disposable cans, they tightly seal when you release the trigger. The tip is kind of like a ball point pen when closed. Going from disposable cans to gun foam was as great a step for me as starting to use 2P10 for trim.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I think it would take 3 cases to fill behind your cistern lol
> 
> The nozzle on the Hilti won't clog not sure about others. The cleaner only works on un cured foam and it can be used to flush the gun out and the tops of the foam cans.


Well, at least I will get a free gun out of the deal.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

pizalm said:


> Acetone cleans/melts the dried/cured foam. If you leave the can on and close the gun the nozzle is fine, no air going in means the foam won't cure in there.
> 
> I had two clogged guns that had been sitting for a year, I broke them down and threw them in acetone for a while. Came back and blew them out with my compressor and good as new with maybe 10 minutes total of work.


I had the same thing, thought I ruined a $35 mid-grade gun but the cleaner dissolved the foam form the inside out and it was running good in a few minutes.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there are really just 2 points on a gun that are susceptible to dried foam,at the little ball on the bottom of inlet valve and at the very tip which will glue the tip to the barrel

cleaner dissolving cured foam?not likely imo


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> there are really just 2 points on a gun that are susceptible to dried foam,at the little ball on the bottom of inlet valve and at the very tip which will glue the tip to the barrel
> 
> cleaner dissolving cured foam?not likely imo


The acetone seemed to soften it enough and what was left blew out with the air I shot through. Either way it worked to get them usable again.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought my guns from this guy. For $24 I can afford a few of them and if I screw one up it won't hurt so bad. They work fine. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-5in-Long-Foam-Spray-Sprayer-Applicator-Dispenser-Gun-Tool-/271308975064


----------

